
Show HN: Create a chiptune from your Git contributions graph with Web Audio API - vdnkh
https://github.com/johnBartos/contributions-chiptune
======
FiddlerClamp
Reminds me of the Anthem spreadsheet software in Douglas Adams' novel, Dirk
Gently's Holistic Detective Agency:

"But the silliest feature of all was that if you wanted your company accounts
represented as a piece of music, it could do that as well. Well, I thought it
was silly. The corporate world went bananas over it."

"The yearly accounts of most British companies emerged sounding like the Dead
March from Saul, but in Japan they went for it like a pack of rats. It
produced lots of cheery company anthems that started well, but if you were
going to criticise you’d probably say that they tended to get a bit loud and
squeaky at the end. Did spectacular business in the States, which was the main
thing, commercially."

------
jasonkostempski
Super cool idea but I tried a few profiles, they all pretty much sounded the
same. Maybe needs a bit of randomness with the username as a seed or
something.

~~~
vdnkh
The problem is one in the same with volume: identical frequencies in the same
week result in constructive interference leading to a louder tone, which
drowns out the others. I need to set the gain such that the max for any one
frequency is 0.1 per week.

I agree it could use some randomness. To maintain harmony, however, I've made
each note a perfect 5th of eachother. Maybe I could adjust the ratio to make
perfect Nths instead.

------
NuSkooler
Love it! I agree though, it needs some more factors to make various Githubs
different.

------
nicwest
ignore the warning about lowering the volume at your own risk.

~~~
vdnkh
Sorry! I set the gain to 1/10th of default but if several of the same tones
are being played at once it's a bit loud. What I should do is reduce the gain
on each subsequent oscillator of the same tone.

